# Tohatsu Motors



## firefighter520 (May 31, 2010)

Anyone have any experience with these motors? I'm looking at the 40hp 2 stroke. Looking for pros and cons, putting this motor on a 1751 excel f4 viper hull.


----------



## Richard Fuquay (Jun 4, 2006)

I have 25hp nissan ( tohatsu with nissan nameplate) on my duck boat. Very reliable even though I have been rough on it.


----------



## JJaxon (Nov 1, 2009)

I have the Tohatsu 20hp 4 stroke, it's a great motor, I have never owned a motor from new, until this one. It may be the last one I'll need. I love this thing. Use on a Lowe 1448 super jon.


----------



## mlp (Feb 20, 2009)

They're tough !


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

People here on the Texas coast are crazy about these motors. Lots of folks putting them on their shallow water scooters.


----------

